# indoor or outdoor??



## herbielicious (Feb 8, 2011)

My beautiful little boy kitten is just 4 months old but already is desperate to go outdoors. He's a british shorthair blue colourpoint and is just stunning to look at, so was hoping to have him as an indoor cat as I would forever worry if he went out, but obviously want him to have a quality of life. He has his mad moments of curtain climbing and trying to climb walls / furniture and I realise that he is yet to be neutered, which may calm him down. I also supply a variety of toys / scratcher inside, but today he shot past me out of the back door which he has never done before - and didn't want to come back in. So am now thinking ahead (for when he does get 'done') of possible solutions that could 'contain' him to the back garden. My garden is pretty secure with fences around 6 - 7 ft high, although there is the odd escape route which I'd have to 'plug'. However, he's a cat, so climbing a fence / sourcing an escape route would be inevitable... so if anyone has any suggestions / recommendations on this subject would really appreciate it. Anyone ever had one of those cat 'fences' fitted? Obviously would be distraught if he went missing or got hurt etc but want the best life for him too!


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

You need to be extra vigilant in not letting him out until he is neutered. Ideally not until he is about a year old. I'm assuming he's vaccinated.

I'm not too sure what a cat fence is - but I know you can get trellis-type things which slope inwards, making it very difficult/impossible for a cat/dog to get over. Might be an idea.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

herbielicious said:


> My beautiful little boy kitten is just 4 months old but already is desperate to go outdoors. He's a british shorthair blue colourpoint and is just stunning to look at, so was hoping to have him as an indoor cat as I would forever worry if he went out, but obviously want him to have a quality of life. He has his mad moments of curtain climbing and trying to climb walls / furniture and I realise that he is yet to be neutered, which may calm him down. I also supply a variety of toys / scratcher inside, but today he shot past me out of the back door which he has never done before - and didn't want to come back in. So am now thinking ahead (for when he does get 'done') of possible solutions that could 'contain' him to the back garden. My garden is pretty secure with fences around 6 - 7 ft high, although there is the odd escape route which I'd have to 'plug'. However, he's a cat, so climbing a fence / sourcing an escape route would be inevitable... so if anyone has any suggestions / recommendations on this subject would really appreciate it. Anyone ever had one of those cat 'fences' fitted? Obviously would be distraught if he went missing or got hurt etc but want the best life for him too!


i wouldnt let me british shorthiars outside they wouldnt cope, they are a laidback house cat I feel.
Esp one that is a colourpoint, you dont see alot of those about and as for cars hitting them people will steal them 

He doesnt want to go out his just noticed a door open and different smells, you can let them out until about 2 months after neutering as they can still get a cat pregnant, and then they are still too young so id laeve it until 10-12months, you can buy things to put round your fences or get a cat run


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I wish I had a garden to let Rufus out in. My house/garden is so weird. I have a yard outside the backdoor - and then a MASSIVE garden, but it is a five minute walk up the mountain. Daft idea whoever built the house.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.I cant help with the cat fences but there are a lot of members on the forum who have fantastic cat runs/cat proofed gardens,Im sure they will be along to help.There is no reason your kitten cant live a totally happy/healthy quality packed life as an indoor cat.I've had three cats before,now on number 4 and they have all been indoor cats .Even the last one who was for years a semi feral who lived outside for years.All it takes is a bit of imagination on your part ,and a lot of quality playtime and your kitten will be happy.He doesnt "know" what outside is ,it is purely curiousity ,similar to being on the wrong side of a closed door he just wants to know what is on the otherside.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

There is some one here I believe that does cat proof fencing but if you have all round panel type fencing I believe something like this is very easy to install and works well, but I wouldn't consider letting him out until he is castrated and the garden secured.

Would love to see some pictures of him as he sounds stunning.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a boy who would always make a mad dash for open doors. I felt the same as you, guilty that he wasn't going out & that he wanted to. It wasn't until I observed him more that I realised he would make a mad dash for ANY door he didn't go through usually/wasn't allowed like the airing cupboard, kitchen door, under the stairs etc & that on one occassion he did sprint out the back door he suddenly stopped after about three metres & came back to the house on his belly - he was just curious but the outside scared him!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ibuilt this run a couple of summers ago and its the best thing we ever did, all our cats love to go out there especially during the warmer months, theres lots of toys for them and they can climb on the post inside, and it really didnt cost a lot to build this, but you know the best part, We know they are secure, , im sure if anything ever happend to one of you cats outside then you would never ever forgive yourself, i know i couldnt if it were me. In the end the choice is yours but im sure you must have doubts or you wouldnt be asking lol best wishes whatever you do and if you need any help plz just ask..............CHRIS.


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Thats awesome Chris!

Do the cats have access from the house or do you "put them in"? We've been thinking of a small run for them but as we onyl have French doors - cant put a cat flap (or can, but had a quote and its stupid money)


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Sarah, no they dont but its only a few steps from the door to the run and when we get up in mornings and they are waiting to go out there we only have to open the door and they run in themselves, they really do love being out there, they get lots of fresh air, they watch the birds flying over and im convinced it does help their coats too. We bought a large roll of square mesh from ebay and then made the panels, they are all bolted together so should we ever need to remove a panel its an easy job............CHRIS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

INDOOR.

see my sig.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, after losing a cat on the road about 16 years ago, I said I would never have another outdoor cat again. I couldn't bear the upset and certainly wouldn't want my children to go through it. It hasn't totally happened like that as Raffles came along as a rescue cat from the RSPCA and as he was used to going outside already, it didn't seem fair to expect him to stay inside. However, he is only allowed out late in the evening after the traffic has gone quiet, and we live on a quiet side road now anyway. He only ever stays out for about half an hour and is never allowed to be out when we're out, or overnight. All the same I'd prefer him to be an indoor cat.

Our other 2 are Burmese brothers Rosso and Bruno and these two were always intended to be indoor cats. They seem perfectly happy that way, in fact when we do take them outside in the garden on harnesses in the summer they sniff around on the lawn for 10 mins or so, then want to go back inside. We do have a lot of room though, for their characteristic "mad half hour!"

My sister has fencing all the way round her garden to keep her three in. She has a small garden though, with no trees, it's impossible to do the same here, we have a large garden, loads of trees to climb to get over the walls. She also has less active breeds, a Persian, a Chinchilla and a Rag Doll - they don't seem to be the olympic high jumpers that Burmese are. I would love to be able to built a run in the garden, like the photo, it's fantastic, but I can't see my husband agreeing to the expenditure!

I'm never at peace when Raffles is out. I would say if you really want peace of mind provide plenty of indoor stimulation for your cat and keep him/her inside. It's safer, healthier - from a disease point of view and sadly, like us, you have to consider that people will steal cats of any monetary value. I say monetary value, because all cats are priceless, but some people will just see pounds on legs when they see a recognised breed.


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

hi, we can help with advice or have a little look at our website for ideas that are out there. you have quite a few options open to you. we also offer pet forum users a discount on installation costs. only available here. 

diy wise you can build a nice cat run as already shown in pictures already, if your garden is small we can supply cat proof netting that you can fit across the top of the garden as another cheap diy option etc. 

and dont forget there are loads of users here with years of experience who have kept cats indoors for years without any consequence and the cats live healthy happy lives. theres certainly a solution for you.

Dan


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

" I'm never at peace when Raffles is out. I would say if you really want peace of mind provide plenty of indoor stimulation for your cat and keep him/her inside. It's safer, healthier - from a disease point of view and sadly, like us, you have to consider that people will steal cats of any monetary value. I say monetary value, because all cats are priceless, but some people will just see pounds on legs when they see a recognised breed."

WELL SAID.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

All my cats are indoor cat with access to an outdoor pen they gain access to via the kitchen window.


----------



## herbielicious (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I have considered the cat run / house thing, but my garden is pretty small so wouldn't be that effective - probably more of a rabbit hutch! What with my daughter's trampoline there would be no garden at all. 

I definitely wasn't considering letting him out until he was older and had been neutered, but yes my main concern is him being stolen as well as coming to harm etc. 

I will certainly revisit and consider some of the suggestions made here once he is neutered, and please keep them coming. 

I agree that right now he is very curious so just wants to have a look at an unexplored territory - my only worry was that he really didn't want to come back in. Hopefully this is just his immature curiosity, and maybe he will calm down once he's 'done' - here's hoping. 

Will also upload some pics soon as he really is gorgeous and we love him to bits!


----------



## Klob (Jul 8, 2010)

What type of area do you live in? That's quite a big factor in deciding indoor vs outdoor. I used to live in a very rural area with no busy roads, hardly any neighbours, and surrounded by miles of fields. I had no harm or nothing happen to my cat while letting her out in that area (after she was fixed of course). Personally I think the amount of exercise she got helped her stay fit and healthy into her old age. 

Having moved into the city I now keep my cat indoors, with restricted outside access. I did want to keep her purely indoors but after months she still kept trying to escape and cried and cried to be let out, I felt it was best to let her have a bit of the outdoor life. Luckily where I moved had quite an enclosed garden already, all I did was watch her like a hawk during outside time then block off all the escape routes that she found. At first she didn't want to come back in either, but after a while and some patience she's very good about it, she knows where she's allowed and comes straight back in when called. 

Obviously an indoor cat is safer, but cats do love the outdoors. There's a number of factors and pros and cons you have to weigh up.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Outdoor all the way for me. Nearly 20 years at this address and not lost one yet!

Dexter loving his freedom!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Dexter is gorgeous but if thats where you live i would worry some idiot may mistake him for a fox .


----------



## herbielicious (Feb 8, 2011)

So following on from Herbie making a mad dash for freedom out the open door - I'm now wondering if he's in heat? Do males go 'in heat' even??! Not owned cats before so advice gratefully received. But whatever the term is he's certainly finding himself down there!!

As well as dashing outside like a bat out of hell (never done before), in the last few weeks his boy 'bits' have appeared on several occasions  and he seems to have developed a love affair with a fur throw.... he marks time on this whenever he can, and always has (which I totally get), but just recently his boy bits appear when he's doing this, and tonight he was basically humping the throw! No spraying as yet, but what I've always took as his mad / play moments - i.e. puffed up tail, flat ears, arched back - could this be "posturing" (from what i've read that is: Signs that your male cat is becoming sexually mature generally include random howling, having a puffed up tail, flat ears and an arched back. This is known as "posturing.")? He also displayed the whole posturing thing when he ran outside. I took this as objection to me trying to chase him and get him in again! No random howling though - yet....

Isn't he a little young @ 4 months to start all this? What can I expect and how do I handle this?!! Didn't want to get him neutered for a good few months yet really.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Cyberfyn said:


> Outdoor all the way for me. Nearly 20 years at this address and not lost one yet!
> 
> Dexter loving his freedom!
> 
> ...


Free cat right there for anyone.

more like soon be loving his freedom from you. :lol:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I know some people have had no problems but i'd never put a pedigree cat outside for all the same reasons as i wouldn't put a moggie out, plus the higher chance of them being stolen.

It just isn't safe at all.

I would never sell a kitten to someone who mentioned putting it outside, or who didn't agree with my reasons for keeping it in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

alisondalziel said:


> i know some people have had no problems but i'd never put a pedigree cat outside for all the same reasons as i wouldn't put a moggie out, plus the higher chance of them being stolen.
> 
> It just isn't safe at all.
> 
> I would never sell a kitten to someone who mentioned putting it outside, or who didn't agree with my reasons for keeping it in.


well said.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

kunzy said:


> Free cat right there for anyone.
> 
> more like soon be loving his freedom from you. :lol:


I guess it all boils down to personal choice & common sense. In our situation the pros outweigh the cons. Our cats are always fully vaccinated and up-to date. The get on well with the local wildlife (we feed the foxes and badgers, which come round every night and have done for two decades now) And they are so much happier to be outside in their natural environment. We have 1/2 acre of land and surrounded by fields and woodland. As I've said before, If we lived in an urban environment, then we would have indoor cats or wouldn't have cats at all.


----------

